# cool things to do with bands



## pdq_wizzard (Mar 15, 2014)

Art :behindsofa:


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

I like it. Have yet to see the bands used on a jar, but it reminds me of the CI "mosaic" humidor a bit. Well done:yo:


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

I read the title as "coolest thing to do with hands"....


----------



## pdq_wizzard (Mar 15, 2014)

KcJason1 said:


> I read the title as "coolest thing to do with hands"....


get your mind out of the gutter so mine can float buy :mischief:


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

thats a different idea. i really liked the shado box that had the bads stacked up. i thought that was really cool looking. i have a cigar box collecting my band.


----------



## ShaneG (Apr 9, 2014)

I usually just put them in my shirt pocket to decide what to do with them later, then remove them from the same pocket post washing the shirt, check for stains on the pocket and throw them away. There has to be something better to do with them


----------



## USHOG (Dec 28, 2012)

Hers my humidor with the bands. I am now collecting to make a cigar band table and a few lamps









For some reason I can not see the picture


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

USHOG said:


> Hers my humidor with the bands. I am now collecting to make a cigar band table and a few lamps
> 
> View attachment 48835
> 
> ...


That's awesome! (Can see the picture. You can't see when you post for some reason. Using an outside source like Photobucket [free, highly suggested] prevents this issue, and also allows for large scale viewing in the thread, instead of the thumbnail we have to click)

Really sweet though, that's amazazazing!:tu


----------



## tnlawyer (Jul 17, 2013)

USHOG said:


> Hers my humidor with the bands. I am now collecting to make a cigar band table and a few lamps
> 
> View attachment 48835
> 
> ...


What did you use to attach the labels to the humidor?


----------



## USHOG (Dec 28, 2012)

I used polyurethane to attach all of the bands


----------



## tnlawyer (Jul 17, 2013)

Ah OK....so you coated the entire exterior with polyurethane? Cool idea and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cigarer (Apr 12, 2014)

Being as I'm a newb, I'm going to get a small cork board. Then, separate that board into three categories: Good, So/so, and Bad pin up bands in one of three categories just for quick reference.


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

not mine but what I want to do


----------



## jmacn (Jan 28, 2014)

Nice. That's a lot of CCs, though


----------



## 83tonio (May 30, 2013)

USHOG said:


> Hers my humidor with the bands. I am now collecting to make a cigar band table and a few lamps
> 
> View attachment 48835
> 
> ...


Whats that I see on the left :dunno:
Nice!!!!!!!


----------



## ShaneG (Apr 9, 2014)

This shadow box full of bands is what I am going to do starting tonight, with a little bit of cork in each one so they hold a shape

That looks awesome


----------



## gtechva (Mar 9, 2014)

@pdq_wizzard How did you attach your bands?
@USHOG That's quite a humi. Are there any pics of the inside on the forum? If not, would you share some? I like seeing others setups.


----------



## pdq_wizzard (Mar 15, 2014)

gtechva said:


> @pdq_wizzard How did you attach your bands?
> 
> @USHOG That's quite a humi. Are there any pics of the inside on the forum? If not, would you share some? I like seeing others setups.


Just Elmer glue (it dries clear)


----------



## Goatmilk (Jan 2, 2012)

pdq_wizzard said:


> Just Elmer glue (it dries clear)


Tastes great too!


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

ShaneG said:


> This shadow box full of bands is what I am going to do starting tonight, with a little bit of cork in each one so they hold a shape
> 
> That looks awesome


i was thinking of using dowel rod to have the bands keep there shape. there is also one where the bands are stacked up and down but i like them going different ways


----------



## gtechva (Mar 9, 2014)

demuths1770 said:


> i was thinking of using dowel rod to have the bands keep there shape. there is also one where the bands are stacked up and down but i like them going different ways


A dowel rod would work, but I enjoy getting wine bottle corks better than getting dowel rods. But that's my preference.


----------



## ShaneG (Apr 9, 2014)

gtechva said:


> A dowel rod would work, but I enjoy getting wine bottle corks better than getting dowel rods. But that's my preference.


Fact.
also probably easier to mount the cork with just a thumbtack from the back too


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

ShaneG said:


> Fact.
> also probably easier to mount the cork with just a thumbtack from the back too


all so so very true except i have a girlfriend and she keeps all of our wine corks from different wine and wineries we go to in wine cork container


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

pdq_wizzard said:


> Art :behindsofa:
> 
> View attachment 48786
> 
> ...


NICE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Charger Fan (Feb 27, 2014)

I've only been smoking 2 years. I had all my bands just tossed in a drawer. When I was having a smoke, I would think of things to do with them. I threw them all away. I feel much better now. :biggrin:

But those are some cool projects.


----------



## Merovius (Sep 11, 2013)

I just started saving some of mine.



I think Im gonna try to make a patio side table with 'em. Not sure that it will come out as nice as Ed's work but this is the aesthetic Im shooting for:


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

Pink Floyd Fan said:


> I've only been smoking 2 years. I had all my bands just tossed in a drawer. When I was having a smoke, I would think of things to do with them. I threw them all away. I feel much better now. :biggrin:
> 
> But those are some cool projects.


Feel free to mail them to me next time! Trash to treasure man:wink:


----------



## LuvMaduros (Aug 24, 2012)

3 years ago I started saving them in empty Bourbon bottles.


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

I've got mine in a big beer mug on top of the wineador. I'm sure the lady will do something soon as it is getting full. I'll post a pic when that happens.


----------



## lukem (Apr 5, 2014)

I was saving mine but not sure what to do with them. I'm going with the cork for the shadow box. I already have a bunch of corks since I save them to use for fly tying.


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

This is another one I saw. I really like the empty bourbon bottle idead to!


----------



## Keeper01 (Mar 1, 2014)

I've been thinking about making a collage of my bands, but laying them flat and framing it. I might have to do the shadow box instead, that's pretty cool.


----------



## SOHResident (Mar 5, 2014)

Merovius said:


> I think Im gonna try to make a patio side table with 'em. Not sure that it will come out as nice as Ed's work but this is the aesthetic Im shooting for


I think the tall jar filled with bands is a pretty cool look.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

My cedar lined, authentic Ammodor:




























and a small "travel" humi that holds about 20 sticks:










I use decoupage glue, but mainly because I keep jars on hand for my collage artwork.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Merovius said:


> I just started saving some of mine.


Tyler- you're smoking too much quality S*@&! You must cease immediately and send me your leftovers :lol:


----------



## ShaneG (Apr 9, 2014)

Playing with ideas for spacing; still in the air; anyone else doing anything different?


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

this is what I do with mine. Passive, simple, looks good. Have some beads in the bottom to mimic whiskey/cognac.



Edit: forgot tha damn picture. :rofl:


----------



## ShaneG (Apr 9, 2014)

What is the band in the top left white band with a white crest on a brown or black background; I don't recognize that one


----------



## Keeper01 (Mar 1, 2014)

I've decided that I'm going to make a cigar table by making a collage of the bands on top and then cover them with resin.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Great projects! OP, super job!

I've got bands stashed in all sorts of places. I think I started keeping them about 10 years ago...I know I've thrown a ton away at times...but I intend to do something with them some day. Or, I may just send them to someone else that'd actually use them. I said...maybe! Anyway, I've always felt like they were little works of art in of themselves.

Let's see more!


----------



## Magnificent_Bastard (Feb 29, 2012)

ejewell said:


> this is what I do with mine. Passive, simple, looks good. Have some beads in the bottom to mimic whiskey/cognac.


Uh oh, controversy brewing! Are they 60%, 65%, or 70% beads? ound:


----------



## ShaneG (Apr 9, 2014)

quo155 said:


> Great projects! OP, super job!
> 
> I've got bands stashed in all sorts of places. I think I started keeping them about 10 years ago...I know I've thrown a ton away at times...but I intend to do something with them some day. Or, I may just send them to someone else that'd actually use them. I said...maybe! Anyway, I've always felt like they were little works of art in of themselves.
> 
> Let's see more!


I've got a spare shadowbox if you want me to put it together for you you can send them my way (will work for cigars) I think the upright stacks will probably be the way to go for ease of assembly.


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

ShaneG said:


> What is the band in the top left white band with a white crest on a brown or black background; I don't recognize that one


It is a cuban band Ramon Allones Allones Extra 2011



Magnificent_Bastard said:


> Uh oh, controversy brewing! Are they 60%, 65%, or 70% beads? ound:


I was hoping nobody would notice! They're actually a mix of all of them! :dude:


----------



## gtechva (Mar 9, 2014)

Magnificent_Bastard said:


> Uh oh, controversy brewing! Are they 60%, 65%, or 70% beads? ound:


I might try that with some of my kitty litter.


----------



## PlatinumRespect (Aug 16, 2013)

ejewell said:


> this is what I do with mine. Passive, simple, looks good. Have some beads in the bottom to mimic whiskey/cognac.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: forgot tha damn picture. :rofl:


This. Is. Awesome.

I'm collecting my bands for something like this.


----------



## LGHT (Oct 12, 2009)

Wow those are some nice projects. I've been smoking for a long time and used to put mine in a box. I moved a few times since and have no clue what happened to the box. I think I need to start saving them again instead of just tossing them like I normally do.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

ShaneG said:


> I've got a spare shadowbox if you want me to put it together for you you can send them my way (will work for cigars) I think the upright stacks will probably be the way to go for ease of assembly.


I might be interested in doing that...I never have time to do it myself!


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

PlatinumRespect said:


> This. Is. Awesome.
> 
> I'm collecting my bands for something like this.


like, fifteen bucks.

Libbey XL Brandy Glass: Kitchen & Dining : Walmart.com


----------



## LegoMaximus (May 8, 2014)

im looking to decorate my humidor with all my bands.


----------



## MARK66 (May 8, 2014)

FUN IDEAS


----------



## Rick Hendeson (Apr 8, 2014)

Cigarer said:


> Being as I'm a newb, I'm going to get a small cork board. Then, separate that board into three categories: Good, So/so, and Bad pin up bands in one of three categories just for quick reference.


Personally, I strongly suggest you start a tasting/review book right from the beginning. (I have mine in a 3-ring binder for easy sorting, Wal-mart all the way.)

The reason is, your tastes will change, and there will come a day when you ask yourself: "OK, I didn't like this back then . . . BUT WHY?" 
.

On those fateful days, you will save yourself a lot of $ and disappointment by knowing what to give a second shot ("too spicy") and what to never try again ("aroma like dried pond scum").

And don't think that it's only the "so-sos" that you'll think about revisiting, either.


----------



## hans hammer (Oct 29, 2013)

I was planning on doing the patio table, but I like the idea of the humidor as well


----------



## Flyinglow (Apr 14, 2014)

Wow i like the shadow box idea with corks. Am thinking along a whole wall that will surround the entrance to my cigar room would be awesome. Need to start saving up and getting donations because I am not going to be able to smoke that many sticks.

Am a year and a half on new place, but am planning things for it now.


----------



## JargonScott (Jan 28, 2014)

A+!


----------



## Ants (May 30, 2012)

Great thread! I have been saving up my bands for a couple of years now, I think I'm going to go with the clear bottle/vase approach, looks great. My bands are all open, I'm going to want to close them up again...I assume you guys just used a drop of glue to close them up again?


----------

